# Is Marfield Controsoil still available



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

They were bought out and Dr foster and Smith sells it now under Brightwell Aquatics. 

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=28435

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujiija (Feb 24, 2012)

There are a lot of theories about what happened. Regardless it appears they are gone - website down, email addresses down, no one answers the phone.

If you look on the forums, looks like Brightwell is similar if not the same product. I just saw the Brightwell sustrate is now sold at Drs Foster and Smith - search around and see if you can find a coupon. I just bought a bag at 15% off. I have not opened the bag yet but it sure does look like Controsoil.


----------



## iceburg (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the answers. Too bad it isn't still available but I'll consider the Brightwell as an option.


----------

